# Consejo sobre rodadas



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Según he leído en algunos sitios, la mejora que más se nota en una bici es en las ruedas, debido a que se trata de un peso en rotación.

Actualmente tengo 2 bicis, una rígida muy liviana (excelente subiendo, peligrosa bajando) y una all mountain de peso considerable.

Debido a espacio, voy a mandar la rígida a provincia donde podré usarla cuando vaya de visita. Y aquí me quedaré con la all mountain ya que me encanta.

Así que estoy pensando tener 2 juegos de ruedas, 1 para cada ocasión. Ambos juegos estarían completos con rotores y cassete, de modo que sólo las intercambio y listo.

1 juego para uso rudo, que es el que tengo actualmente y otro juego más para salidas tipo XC.

¿El tener un set más ligero en verdad ayudaría en las subidas, sería notable, cuánto peso le podría reducir? 

¿Es buena idea lo de tener 2 juegos de ruedas en lugar de 2 bicis?

¿Qué me recomendarían?

El set actual es este

Rines Mavic XM 321, hub Shimano M525 atrás, WTB 20mm Super Duty adelante y llantas Kenda Nevegal 2.35.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bueno necesitamos más información.

¿Qué bicis son?
¿Para ti que es uso rudo?
¿Cuánto pesan tus ruedas actuales?
¿Cuáles ruedas tienes contempladas para uso rudo?
¿De verdad piensas que es necesario quedarte con la rigida?


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Espero que esta información sirva

1) La rígida es un cuadro BH con piezas de todo tipo, en especial las mazas son XTR y los rines Mavic. La bici es muy ligera y para subir muy ligera. La doble es una Heckler de la gama más baja. Sube bien, aunque no tan bien como la rígida, pero baja muy muy bien.

2) El uso rudo a la Heckler ha sido bajar por piedras y hacer algunos saltos. No unos mega saltos, pero si saltos que no haría nunca con la rígida.

3) No tengo idea de cuanto pesen las ruedas actuales pero ligeras no son. El hub trasero es un deore que no es nada ligero. Si sube, pero me canso antes que lo que logro con la rígida.  Por eso quisiera tener 2 juegos de ruedas, para que las elija de acuerdo a la ocasión. Además en la rídiga tengo llantas de 1.9 mientras que en la doble son de 2.35

4) No tengo aún considerada ninguna rueda, de hecho aún no decido si lo mejor sería unas XC resistentes, o unas AM ligeras. ¿Será mejor tener 2 juegos de ruedas, con unas XC y las que tengo actualmente, o mejor sólo tener 1 juego de ruedas AM ligeras?

5) Pues de la rígida, me serviría para cuando vaya a visitar a la familia, pero también puede ser opción el no conservarla.



tacubaya said:


> Bueno necesitamos más información.
> 
> ¿Qué bicis son?
> ¿Para ti que es uso rudo?
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Metele mas lana a la que usaras mas (Heckler).

A la otra ponle cualquier cosa, que no va a ser la del diario.

1.- Un set mas ligero si se va a notar... mientras mas cambies de aceleracion, mas lo notaras.

2.- Definitivamente dos bicis es mejor que una. Dos juegos de ruedas es la opcion para nosotros los pobres.

3.- Deja la rigida como esta, igual no la vas a usar mucho y honestamente tendrias que gastar mucho baro para notar la diferencia. 

Mejor, metele lana a la Heckler y ponle unas ruedas dignas de esa bici que es la que vas a usar mas.

En mi muy tonta opinion, la Kenda 2.35" de trasera es como llevar el freno puesto. Ponle una Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25", una Maxxis Larsen 2.35", Crossmark 2.25", Geax Barro o similar con un dibujo rapido, pero de buen volumen. Una 2.1" REAL como minimo y de balon abundante. Llevalas a la presion mas baja posible... no las lleves a 40psi porque hay piedra volcanica 

De hecho... tu primer paso para hacer la Heckler mas rapida es botar esa Nevegal o guardarla para cuando la delantera se gaste (o se corte, lo que suceda primero) y poner una llanta mas ligera, de buen balon y de dibujo menos profundo atras.

Para bajarle 200grs a un juego de ruedas, necesitas meterle una buena cantidad de lana. Pero seguro puedes bajarle 100grs en una buena llanta (una Maxxis Ardent 2.25" pesa 650grs, casi 100grs menos que la Nevegal y la Nobby Nic seguro pesa menos aun) por una cantidad de lana menos grosera.

Yo no he traido la Nevegal de trasera (Dios me libre!), es muy fragil y lastra mucho para esos menesteres.

Ahora... un XM321 es pesadito, pero aguantador. Hay varias opciones, pero no para el mismo uso y no van a ser baratas. Tal vez unos Alex FD28 como los que traigo o unos Syncros DP28 o incluso DP25 (Tacu, Rito, corrijanme si digo alguna burrada) como opcion "baras". Unos XM819 o unos DT 5.1 van a ser mas caros y marginalmente mas ligeros... yo no le veo caso a meterle rines mas leves a la Heckler y menos para el uso que dices.

Si te recomiendo unas mazas mas ligeras y probablemente un cassette mas ligero... el HG-80 (SLX) de Shimano esta bueno. Es apenas unos 25grs mas pesado que un XT o PG-990 en la misma medida.

De mazas... unas DT Swiss seguro que traen el peso abajo, pero son caras. MUY caras. Te recomendaria las Hope Pro II... ligeras, aguantadoras y no son tan caras. Varios del foro traemos Hope y a la fecha no creo que haya fallado alguno. Cambia la trasera, una maza delantera cara es un desperdicio de dinero por dos baleros y poco mas. Son todas iguales. La Super Duty es buena y ya es medianamente ligera, no vas a ahorrar mucho peso ahi.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Metele mas lana a la que usaras mas (Heckler).
> 
> A la otra ponle cualquier cosa, que no va a ser la del diario.
> 
> ...


A la orden te corrijo! Syncros hace el DS28 y no tiene DP25. El DS28 no es nada barato, es más barato el Halo Freedom, que es el mismo rin.

Un buen wheelset, que justamente acabo de recibir en mi puerta, es un Mavic EN521 a Hope Pro II usando rayos DT Swiss Competition. Los pedi a CRC y me saleron en 300 dolares! Peso aproximado de 1930 gramos más o menos. De cassette pedi un SRAM PG 990.

Eso si, para subir lo que más hace la diferencia es el dibujo y peso de la llanta, en especial la trasera, asi que yo diria que compres unas ruedas ligeras pero aguantadoras y le pongas unas llantas rápidas como dice Warp. Yo la verdad me quedaría con la Heckler y ya!

Saludos

Edit: Syncros ya no tiene DP 25, antes si tenía.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Una fotito para que valga la pena la thread... es de celular evidentemente


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Una fotito para que valga la pena la thread... es de celular evidentemente


Yo pense que esa onda del Cap America era choro... :lol: :lol:

Estan chidas :thumbsup: ... pero buscate otro asesor de imagen... :lol:

300 lucas??? Preciezazo!! Yo tengo unos juguetes viniendo del Granero, pero no son ruedas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Solo los poseurs necesitan un asesor de imagen
.
Se ve poca madre, si tuviera una buena camara le tomaba foto a mi bici... ya verás.... quien sabe cuando porque te vemos como cada dos años jajaja


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> ... no las lleves a 40psi porque hay piedra volcanica


no sabes lo que dices, a 40psi no se ponchan y eso es lo que importa. Yo las pondria a 50 nada más para asegurar.:thumbsup:



Warp said:


> Yo pense que esa onda del Cap America era choro... :lol: :lol:


deja que le pinte las franjas blancas a los rayos, al girar van a llamar a toda la liga de la justicia.



Tacuamerica said:


> Solo los poseurs necesitan un asesor de imagen


otro que no sabe lo que dice, el mejor asesor de imagen es CK  ... se ve que no leen revistas de modas:nono:

Klavius, ya en serio, sí a todo lo que dijeron. Yo nada más invertiría en un buen combo de llantas y ruedas, y haria un poco de ejercicio fuera de la bici. Con eso ya no pesa tanto, te ahorras una lana de comprar dos ruedas y te vas a divertir más.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Pues mira nomás, vino un amigo con una camara buena


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Se ven bien esos rines y excelente value !!!

Que tal te han funcionado los grips de ergon ?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pese a lo que pensaba, si se ve chida la rueda con el cassette ya puesta... voto por un manubrio negor y pedales azules... pero bueno, no necesitas asesor de modas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Se ven bien esos rines y excelente value !!!
> 
> Que tal te han funcionado los grips de ergon ?


Son nuevos asi que no he rodado con ellos, pero no los senti incomodos desde que me subi a darle una vuelta hoy a la bici... aunque si se me hicieron un poco delgados y duros (vengo de usar Ourys entonces ya sabrás!)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Son nuevos asi que no he rodado con ellos, pero no los senti incomodos desde que me subi a darle una vuelta hoy a la bici... aunque si se me hicieron un poco delgados y duros (vengo de usar Ourys entonces ya sabrás!)


Que ventaja le viste a los Ergon? Es por curiosidad, a mi se me hacen muy cómodos los Oury, pero no se que ventaja tengan esos Ergon...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Que ventaja le viste a los Ergon? Es por curiosidad, a mi se me hacen muy cómodos los Oury, pero no se que ventaja tengan esos Ergon...


Que son _ergon_omicos jaja.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Que son _ergon_omicos jaja.




Pero, son economicos?

Están fregonas tus ruedas...


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Pues mira nomás, vino un amigo con una camara buena


Muuuy chida la bicla eh! :thumbsup:

Bueno yo recomiendo los Easton Havoc....es bueno tener la versatilidad de cambiar de adaptadores para diferente horquillas.....asi como los Hopes pro II (como los azules estos de aca arribita)

Tambien salieron los Easton Haven....super mas livianos que los havoc y que cualquiera de las ruedas de Mavic...hablando de all mountain pues...

Yo armara los Stans ZTR Flow con los Hope....super ligeros (para la aplicacion), las masas hope son de las mejores, y los rines stans tienen excelentes "reviews".


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Honestamente, y a mi muy personal punto de vista... no me gusta la combinación azul-rojo.
Pero cada quien es libre de hacer lo que quierea, y si a ti te gusta, adelante, además eres el capitán américa así que hay que respetarte!

saludos


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

¿Es posible tener para esta bici rodadas de 1700-1800 gms y que no sean excesivamente caros?

Me comentan que a la trasera lo mejor es cambiar la llanta ya que esa de 2.35 navegal es un lastre.

Que otras opciones me sugerirían y sobre todo, precios y donde se pueden adquirir.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

klavius said:


> ¿Es posible tener para esta bici rodadas de 1700-1800 gms y que no sean excesivamente caros?
> 
> Me comentan que a la trasera lo mejor es cambiar la llanta ya que esa de 2.35 navegal es un lastre.
> 
> Que otras opciones me sugerirían y sobre todo, precios y donde se pueden adquirir.


Pues es que depende cuanto sea caro para ti. Yo te sugeriría unos Shimano XT que pesan como 1680 y cuestan como 9000 pesos. ¿qué más quieres? esos están excelentes!


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Estaba pensando en algo no mayor a los $500 dls


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

klavius said:


> Estaba pensando en algo no mayor a los $500 dls


No recuerdo exactamente pero creo que en cambria bike los venden por menos de ese precio.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Chain Reaction tiene excelentes precios en llantas ahora, las que compro Tacu tienen muy buen precio y son solo 150 gramos más del peso que buscas. Por 300 usd más envío son una ganga, el precio ya con envío e impuestos debe caer dentro de tu presupuesto. De resistentes, no tengas dudas, de que aguantan, aguantan.

Para llantas, si compras schwalbe, el mejor lugar es starbike.com, aprovecha que el euro esta "bajo". Maxxis son algo caras compres donde compres.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Para llantas, si compras schwalbe, el mejor lugar es starbike.com, aprovecha que el euro esta "bajo". Maxxis son algo caras compres donde compres.


Maxxis? aqui unas highroller no tubeless cuestan 570 pesos. Eso no es caro o si?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nop, ese es buen precio; pasale el contacto a Klavius.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

ritopc said:


> Nop, ese es buen precio; pasale el contacto a Klavius.


No es necesario, Tribu que es el que distribuye Maxxis en México, fija el precio al que deben venderse. Por lo tanto en cualquier tienda los deben vender en ese precio, salvo que el dueño sea canijo y las venda más caras, pero en el peor de los casos, tribu te las manda directo. El link no lo sé, pero busca bicis merida en méxico y sale el contacto de tribu.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gracias por tip, aqui las venden bastante más caras en los "changarritos", y las tiendas formales que a veces tienen buen precio, les falta variedad.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> Estaba pensando en algo no mayor a los $500 dls


Pues si... las SLX y XT andan por esos precios y pesos.

De otro modo, seguro vas a sacrificar un poco de resistencia. Con unos Hope Pro II, rayos Competition y rines Stan Arch, si logras el peso que quieres, pero pues el Arch es mas para XC.

Confiesa... eres medio bruto o fino para manejar? Si vas fino, te puedes escapar con unos rines de XC. Si no, olvidalo, no sacrifiques resistencia, porque una rueda madreada es cara de reparar.

Pero primero ve los XT que recomendo Psycho. y considera seriamente las ruedas que compro el Tacu.

Yo digo que tu primer paso, es quemar la Nevegal, solo la trasera. Mira, si yo estuviera por alla, te prestaria una o dos llantas para que pruebes... tengo como 8 ya en la casa y me va a colgar de las pelotas mi mujer si se da cuenta. Una trasera rapida hace un mundo de diferencia.

Maxxis tiene una Larsen 2.35 en version chafa... es de hule duron y de aro de alambre. Pero es velocisima con un dibujo muy usable porque tiene buen agarre.

Specialized tiene las Fast Track. Esas, prueba la version Sport, que igual, es la chafita con aro de alambre y hule duro, pero es que las de hule mas duron van mejor atras porque no lastran tanto.

Haz primero ese cambio y a lo mejor ya ni te acuerdas de gastar en ruedas. Prueba, hace mucha diferencia.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Oye Klavius ya ví que tu eres el de la bici BMC, no nos la vayas a aplicar otra vez eh?? ja ja, que hacemos un thread de más de 100 respuestas y nos sales con que siempre no! ja ja


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

No es mala idea lo que dice Psycho Marcho, si yo tuviera lana pa gastar ahorita seguro me pondria a pedir cosas de Europa porque el Euro esta bien barato y hay que aprovechar. Por ejemplo ya hice un poco tu tarea; si quieres unos rines XT con eje delantero de 20 mm, rotores centerlock XT, y ademas un par de llantas Schwalbe Nobby Nic, te saldria todo el show en approx $6500 , si tienes mala suerte y te cobran el Iva namas subele el 16% y aun asi sigue siendo una super mega ganga. Esto si lo pides en starbike.com, asi que aprovechen y haganse de cosas Shimano que estos batos lo compran a granel y dan super precios.


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Pues siguiendo sus consejos voy a empezar por lo más sencillo que me han recomendado. Cambiar la llanta y para eso me iré por una maxxis

Ahora bien, será comprometer demasiado si voy por las Ardent 2.1 ? Será mejor irme por las 2.25? Habrá mucha diferencia al rodarlas?

*NOTA: Por cierto, buscando especificaciones de la llanta de la Heckler, veo que son wire bed. 
En específico son unas Kenda Nevegal 2.35 wire bed y pesan
1190±69g, es decir que mínimo pesan 1120g
*

Llantas Ardent 2x645g = 1290g
Llantas Nevegal 2x1120g= 2240g

Entonces cambiando ambas llantas por las Ardent le estaría reduciendo 950g(±error) al peso.

Cambiando incluso las cámaras que son kenda freeride, la reducción de peso podría llegar a 1 kg

El precio en efecto es de $580 (aunque de momento está agotada), así que por unos $1160 reducir casi 1Kg de peso no suena nada mal.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> Pues siguiendo sus consejos voy a empezar por lo más sencillo que me han recomendado. Cambiar la llanta trasera y para eso me iré por una maxxis
> 
> Ahora bien, será comprometer demasiado si voy por las Ardent 2.1 ? Será mejor irme por las 2.25? Habrá mucha diferencia al rodarlas?


Empieza por la 2.25"... es rapida. La huella no es tan profunda, pero agarra muy bien y los tacos tienen rampas en la direccion de giro (menos resistencia al avance).

Yo la traigo de delantera, pero si la veo como para trasera emparejada con una Nevegal 2.35" adelante.

Foto para que veas como se ve ya montada...










La Nevegal es mas tocha... mas bruta... y mas fragil. Es la llanta que he ponchado mas veces.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> ....
> La Nevegal es mas tocha... mas bruta... y mas fragil. Es la llanta que he ponchado mas veces.


No se como puede decir eso Warp, si las llantas no se ponchan en la sala! O acaso rueda?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> No se como puede decir eso Warp, si las llantas no se ponchan en la sala! O acaso rueda?


La sala de la casa tiene sus peligros...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

klavius said:


> La doble es una *Heckler de la gama más baja*.


No por que sea single pivot significa que la Heckler sea chafa... , casi casi hasta me senti ofendido ... jajaj  (lo que pasa es que tengo una Heckler  )


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


>


hasta el zip tie para la linea del freno delantero es azul ....

bien se nota que "no importa como le des, si no como te ves"

:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtymxdh said:


> hasta el zip tie para la linea del freno delantero es azul ....
> 
> bien se nota que *"no importa como le des, si no como te ves"*
> 
> :thumbsup:


A huevo!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Superlight y Heckler son buenísimas....*



mtymxdh said:


> No por que sea single pivot significa que la Heckler sea chafa... , casi casi hasta me senti ofendido ... jajaj  (lo que pasa es que tengo una Heckler  )


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En el caso de las Santacruz no porque sea de la gama mas baja significa chafa ..., en realidad tanto la Heckler como la Superlight no son de gama baja , dentro del catálogo de cuadros de doble suspensión de Santacruz son dos de los cuadros de precio mas bajo , pero de ninguna manera son gama baja en el sentido estricto del concepto .

Aún siendo de los cuadros mas económicos de Santacruz están muy por encima de muchísimas marcas en sus modelos de " gama alta " , no tiene caso dar nombres de marcas para no herir susceptibilidades pero cuantos dueños de bicis de gama alta de otras marcas quisieran tener una Heckler o una Superlight .

Tanto la Heckler como la Superlight son de lo mejor en su respectivo segmento , y aún en ésta época de suspensiones multi links , doble links . mini links , muchi links etc. ambas bicis le dan batalla a cualquiera .

De que hay cuadros con mejor suspensión , más ligeros, mas actuales o mas llamativos ¡ claro que los hay ! pero cuestan el doble .........

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Aún siendo de los cuadros mas económicos de Santacruz están muy por encima de muchísimas marcas en sus modelos de " gama alta "


Heckler y Superlight = KISS!

"keep it simple stupid" hehe me encanta mi heckler (y mi chameleon)

pero ps si.. cuando salgo a las rodadas con mis cuates y sus "aviones" ps si como que, "chale", pero igual les pongo unas chingas ....

ahora que me dijo un pajarito de la butcher y la nickel..... ejem... donde quedo la tarjeta de credito....


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Pues por fin pude hacerme de las Maxxis ardent 2.25 y de inmediato a salir a probarlas.

Lo que puedo comentarles es que un simple cambio de llantas hace una notable diferencia. A mi me gusta subir y con estas es más fácil que con las Nevegal 2.35 wire. 

Supuestamente la diferencia de peso entre esas 2 nevegal y las 2 ardent es de casi 1 kg. Cargándolas en la mano la verdad es que es difícil decir la diferencia, se requiere tener manos de mago de cartas para notarlo.

Pero rodando hay una clara diferencia. Supongo que la reducción de peso más el dibujo son los que generan que la llanta sea más rápida. Fue menos cansado subir y ahora con estas ruedas pude llegar más lejos sin detenerme a descansar. Son más rápidas y permiten subir a un paso más constante y rápido.

Y si para subir se nota, en terreno plano es muy notorio. Mantener una cierta velocidad es más duro con las nevegal mientras que con las ardent se siente esa velocidad mayor.

Algo que también debo remarcar es que se pierde tracción en comparación a las nevegal. Con las wire 2.35 no perdía traccion o patinaba. Ahora con las ardent hay que ser más cuidadoso ya que ocasionalmente puede patinar.

También al bajar las ardent se sienten un tanto más nerviosas, pero también podría ser por que estaba bajando más rápido.

Había leído comentarios de que el dibujo de la llanta obliga a inclinar más la bici para tener tracción, y lo comprobé. Si no se inclina se siente patinar un momento en lo que agarra tracción. 

Estoy más contento ahora con estas ardent, ya que me permiten más versatilidad. Son más rápidas, permiten subir mejor y no sacrifican nada al bajar. 

Importante señalar: Ya tuve una ponchadura y eso fue por que la cámara se mordió. Cosa que no había pasado con las nevegal.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> Estoy más contento ahora con estas ardent, ya que me permiten más versatilidad. Son más rápidas, permiten subir mejor y no sacrifican nada al bajar.
> 
> Importante señalar: Ya tuve una ponchadura y eso fue por que la cámara se mordió. Cosa que no había pasado con las nevegal.


Que bueno que te gustaron... ahora, pon una Nevegal adelante y una Ardent atras y tendras la seguridad de guia a la que estas acostumbrado, con un rodado mucho mas rapido.... o usa las dos Ardent en piso duro y una Nevegal adelante en pisos mas sueltos o mojados.

Si mordiste la camara es que estas usando la presion un poco baja. Las llantas pequenas requieren un poco mas de presion para no morderse y la Ardent 2.25 es un poco mas peque que la Nevegal. Ponle unas 5psi mas o ahi al gusto. Ya viste que esa presion es un pelo muy baja para tu estilo y peso. Ahora añade un poco de presion para evitar eso. No mucho o sacrificas traccion.

Generalmente prefiero una llanta trasera rapida, pero que muerda bien en frenada... si patina un poco en subida, eso se puede compensar con la posicion de uno sobre la rueda trasera, un cambio mas arriba (coronas mas pequenas atras), etc... pero cuando tiro el ancla, si que quiero que no patine nada.

Tampoco me interesa mucho el agarre lateral. Si quiero que se suelte una llanta primero, es la trasera. No es que no me importe, es que es menos importante que en la delantera.

Bienvenido al mundo del hule... en probar una, otra y buscar la llanta perfecta, esto luego se convierte en vicio. Te lo dice alguien que tiene 8 llantas en casa.


----------

